# Cattleya warscewiczii semialba ‘Pink Trumpette’



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 23, 2022)

One of my favourite semialbas … huge flowers on a compact plant. From the Christofferson Collection seed cross (Marjorie x Augusta Victoria). NS 17 cm. 

What is lovely about this one is that the side lobes is completely pink, forming a solid trumpette .


----------



## LO69 (Jan 23, 2022)

Beautiful plant and flower!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 23, 2022)

that is beautiful.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2022)

That is different… very nice


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 24, 2022)

Fabulous!


----------



## monocotman (Jan 24, 2022)

Another stunning clone! Flowering season is a bit off isn’t it?


----------



## GuRu (Jan 24, 2022)

Wow, what a beauty, Leslie !


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 24, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Another stunning clone! Flowering season is a bit off isn’t it?


Yes normally blooms in June/July. This grex seems to bloom sometimes twice a year as it so vigorous under lights.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 24, 2022)

Thanks. My seedling from OL has produced two successive leads for the past two years despite travelling across the Atlantic but has only flowered from the summer growth. Maybe next year!


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 24, 2022)

I love s/a varieties of this sp.I have this:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 24, 2022)

dodidoki said:


> I love s/a varieties of this sp.I have this:


Is that Bedford?


----------



## monocotman (Jan 24, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## Just1more (Jan 24, 2022)

Stunning blooms! Are they also fragrant?


----------



## JustinR (Jan 24, 2022)

Both stunning indeed! I haven't been able to find any semi-albas of this species in EU (at a reasonable price  )


----------



## LadySlipper (Jan 24, 2022)

WOW, delicately beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 24, 2022)

Justin, have you asked Hilmar Bauch?


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 24, 2022)

I got it from taiwan, i saw few pics, maybe bedford, i will see its tag tomorrow.


----------



## PeteM (Jan 24, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes normally blooms in June/July. This grex seems to bloom sometimes twice a year as it so vigorous under lights.



I have to switch to YOUR lights!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 24, 2022)

Just1more said:


> Stunning blooms! Are they also fragrant?


Very fragrant, esp morning.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 24, 2022)

that needs it own thread and a big picture, please


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 24, 2022)

Spectacular! Great photography!


----------



## abax (Jan 24, 2022)

Excellent flowers and so appealing.


----------



## NEslipper (Jan 24, 2022)

Beautiful! I have one from the same cross that is also extremely vigorous. I had lots of sheaths, but no flowers this summer…it’s currently recovering from some burning after I tried increasing the light intensity. Congrats on the blooming!


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 25, 2022)

Leslie, I looked the tag, clonal name is Lip All Red.I think the seller gave another name to this plant and you have right, it is Bedford.


----------



## JustinR (Jan 25, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Justin, have you asked Hilmar Bauch?


Yeah I saw that they have Cattleya warszewiczii var. semialba `Katia` x self seedling for only EUR 150. Very nice I'm sure


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 26, 2022)

Nice, I drool over Stephen Christofferson's plants, but...
This little piggy does NOT do auctions.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 10, 2022)

What a beauty!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 10, 2022)

@ Leslie and Istvan Holy cow, what beautiful flowers !


----------

